
'Liquid Democracy' uses blockchain and tech to crowdsource policy positions - forgotmysn
https://techcrunch.com/2018/02/24/liquid-democracy-uses-blockchain/
======
sharemywin
So, you have to use his platform to vote do you have to pay? would it get
funded?

